# RGB No Input Signal?!?



## BubbaBartz (Nov 26, 2005)

Since my husband is an over-the-road trucker, he doesn't need access to his computer often. Therefore, I used it for a couple of school projects this past semester. I removed his hard drive and put a different one in to install Linux and do some other Linux-related projects.

Anyway, I just finished the semester, so I went to switch the hard drive back so that my husband could use his computer when he's back for a few days this weekend. I turned the computer's power on and saw all of the usual starting-up stuff. I even saw the desktop icons, etc., come up. I left the room briefly. When I came back, the screen was black. I pressed the power button on the monitor twice and then saw this message: RGB No Input Signal.  

What exactly is that all about? It was working less than two minutes before, when I'd left the room. . .

I appreciate any suggestions you might have. Thanks!

Barbara


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 14, 2005)

It suggests one of 2 things to me:

1, the monitor has slipped into some weird RGB input mode (look on the back of the monitor, see if you can see any places for component or RGB cables to plug in to).

Or 2, the video card on the machine has gone bad, or windows has crapped out on you...and an easy test for that would be to replace the linux drive and see if it runs ok then.

Scorp


----------



## littleemperor (Mar 21, 2008)

did you get a solution to this problem? i'm in the same boat at the moment.
any advice would be great
i haven't swapped the harddrive, just getting the no rgb input found


----------



## BubbaBartz (Nov 26, 2005)

Gee. . . This was a long time ago. . . I don't really remember what we did. I _think_ that the cord from the monitor that plugs into the PC had loosened up. If I remember correctly, we simply made sure the cords were in tight and then the monitor was working fine again. Sorry I can't be more help. . .


----------

